# My Cabinet Humi Project



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I just joined the site after finding it last year when I really started my cigar smoking. I looked high and low to try to find a cabinet humi. First I wanted something made with a nice wood outside and cedar lining (not something vineered). I also wanted shelves that I could display my collection with the lids open if I choose (like you see in the cigar shop). I also wanted to light it up with LED lighting, and go against the traditional look and have satin nickel hardware. In any event I was unable to find exactly what I was looking for so I decided to build my own. Feedback welcome.


























Couple of pics of the shop. :ss

















And some of my collection that I cant wait to get in the new humi. My coolidors have worked great since last year but it is time to give them a quality home.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Very cool!:tu


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the finished project:tu Keep us informed with your progress.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Look slike a good start on a great project. Keep us informed on your progress.:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks great so far. Are you mixing the acids with the others or keeping them seperate?


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice.... I wish I had those skills!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good! I sure hope you aren't storing the Acids with the rest of your cigars.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking good! It is always nice to upgrade your collection's living quarters. They appreciate it.
:tu


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

Impressive, well done.


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice. I wish I had the skills to do something like this.


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!! I cant wait to see the finished product.. 
..kris..


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice so far! :tu Looking forward to seeing your progress and your final results.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I am one of those "thinks he can do it" guys that really can't. My brain says "how hard could it be?" While my skill set says "I am not in right now, please leave a message and I will return your call as soon as possible."


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Unfortunately I am one of those "thinks he can do it" guys that really can't. My brain says "how hard could it be?" While my skill set says "I am not in right now, please leave a message and I will return your call as soon as possible."


:r I've done the same thing myself once or twice. Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

Rolando said:


> Unfortunately I am one of those "thinks he can do it" guys that really can't. My brain says "how hard could it be?" While my skill set says "I am not in right now, please leave a message and I will return your call as soon as possible."


:tpd:


----------



## MysticalMan (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks great so far, keep us updated on your progress! I want to try and build 10-20 100-200 count humidors so i could use some inspiration.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

MysticalMan said:


> Looks great so far, keep us updated on your progress! I want to try and build 10-20 100-200 count humidors so i could use some inspiration.


Just build 1 2000-3000 count monster!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

If I were going to build one (ie have it done by a professional) I would have the cabinet with 8 inch shelves on either side with a drawer at the bottom of the shelves for accessories on one side and similiar size (to the drawer) cedar lined humidor cabinet on the other for aging dark chocolate. As pipe smoker I'd love to have a big drawer under the cabinet, unhumidified of course, that was capable of storing many tins and mason jars.

Yep that would be ideal.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks awesome! You my friend have some skill!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great project! Looking good. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> Looks good! I sure hope you aren't storing the Acids with the rest of your cigars.


Nah all of my Acids are with other Acids. I do have a few Drew Estates Naturals with some of my acids but all of my other brands are in a separate humidor. I have stored them together before and never noticed any ill flavors or anything, after all they are stored together in my local cigar shop and nobody seems to mind. Have you ever had ill effects from it?


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Rolando said:


> If I were going to build one (ie have it done by a professional) I would have the cabinet with 8 inch shelves on either side with a drawer at the bottom of the shelves for accessories on one side and similiar size (to the drawer) cedar lined humidor cabinet on the other for aging dark chocolate. As pipe smoker I'd love to have a big drawer under the cabinet, unhumidified of course, that was capable of storing many tins and mason jars.
> 
> Yep that would be ideal.


That sounds cool. I have already found different things I want to change/do different next time. Hind site is always 20/20 and I am figuring out more and more things that I want to add. I guess it will have to wait untill the next one.

Hey if everyone likes it I might start building them for other people.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are some more updates. Here is a pic with the top drawer and both shelves in.










Pic of the cut outs and tray in the drawer.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is part of my hind sight! I decided to cut the top open and put a piece of beveled glass in it. Hope you like. I also put LED's in it to light up the loose sticks!









Top and the trim piece I made for it








Top with the trim under it








LED's for the top








Here is what it looks like mounted with the drawer underneith









Here is the LED's on the bottom of the drawer that light up the top shelf.








This is a shot of the jack that will supply power to the top shelf LED's. I will post some more pics of how it will work soon.
















This is a shot of the power jacks on the other side of the drawer that will supply power to the top lights and the drawer lights.









Here is the power jack on the back leg that will bring power inside to the whole lighting system. The idea was to keep everything stealth looking as possible. As the drawer and shelf slide the wires stay hidden.

















Here is a shot of what the light looks inside.

















That is all of the progress I have so far. More work to take place this weekend. My wife ordered the glass for the top today and it will be ready on Monday. I hope to get it ready for stain this weekend.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The lighting looks great!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Bax said:


> The lighting looks great!


 :tpd: What a great looking cabinet. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

SWEET!!! Very nice work and a beautiful piece! :tu:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the support.

I am looking at possibly Thermoelectric cooling it but it is still up in the air.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I so wish I had those kind of woodworking skills. That is awesome man.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! The lighting has my wheels turning now. That just made this beautiful piece really pop! I have a end table cabinet with a glass front and now you have me thinking about L.E.D lighting for it.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

neoflex said:


> Wow! The lighting has my wheels turning now. That just made this beautiful piece really pop! I have a end table cabinet with a glass front and now you have me thinking about L.E.D lighting for it.


I love LED's! I think I have an addiction to LED flashlights or anything LED for that matter. SO it seemed only right that I use LED's in my Humi. They also use very little energy, last forever, produce virtually no heat, and they dont give off any UV light (so if I was to leave them on they would not damage my precious sticks). Woo Hoo!

Check this site out http://www.superbrightleds.com/ hey have everything!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

I got the first coat of sealer on the inside today and finished most of the sanding.

My wife is picking up the glass for the top tomorrow:tu 

Started testing some stain samples to see how it is going to come out. I am using ebony stain and it does not seem as dark as I thought so I am giving it some more coats to see if it is going to work out.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hybridtuner said:


> I got the first coat of sealer on the inside today and finished most of the sanding.
> 
> My wife is picking up the glass for the top tomorrow:tu
> 
> Started testing some stain samples to see how it is going to come out. I am using ebony stain and it does not seem as dark as I thought so I am giving it some more coats to see if it is going to work out.


i find with ebony stains that the longer i let it sit, the darker it gets, might have to 0000 it a bit more but it works.

did you seal the spanish ceder on the inside? may I ask why if you did? or did you seal the wood before lining it?


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That thing is looking awesome! Keep it up


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Darb85 said:


> i find with ebony stains that the longer i let it sit, the darker it gets, might have to 0000 it a bit more but it works.
> 
> did you seal the spanish ceder on the inside? may I ask why if you did? or did you seal the wood before lining it?


I have not sealed the cedar yet but I plan to. I am only sealing the side of the cedar that contacts the red oak. I have sealed the red oak on the inside so it will mate up with the SC. I want to prevent any moisture from getting to the oak. Since it is separate shells I wanted to seal the SC so it will hold in the humidity.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hybridtuner said:


> I have not sealed the cedar yet but I plan to. I am only sealing the side of the cedar that contacts the red oak. I have sealed the red oak on the inside so it will mate up with the SC. I want to prevent any moisture from getting to the oak. Since it is separate shells I wanted to seal the SC so it will hold in the humidity.


Got ya, I dont know if it will be necessary to seal the back side of the cedar. ive built a few things for my smokes and while I sealed the wood from the back side, the cedar i left raw, no issues yet. My thinking was that the quarter inch SC would lose some of its expansion capabilities but who knows. your project looks great!

Brad


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Darb85 said:


> Got ya, I dont know if it will be necessary to seal the back side of the cedar. ive built a few things for my smokes and while I sealed the wood from the back side, the cedar i left raw, no issues yet. My thinking was that the quarter inch SC would lose some of its expansion capabilities but who knows. your project looks great!
> 
> Brad


You are probably right, it is probably not necessary to seal the SC but I fugured what the hey it cant hurt. I kinda got the idea from some of the less expensive makers of humidors. They make their smaller ones out of just SC and then seal and finish the outside. It seems to work fairly good on them to controll humidity so I figured I would try it.

Thanks for the advice:

Originally Posted by *Darb85* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1872334#post1872334 
_i find with ebony stains that the longer i let it sit, the darker it gets, might have to 0000 it a bit more but it works.

But what do you mean by 0000 it?

Andrew
_


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

I got the glass in today for the top. It looks awesome. I will post up some pics as soon as I can. I am not sure if you will be able to see the beveled glass or not.

Still working on the stain. I cant get it dark enough Anyone have any tips for getting ebony stain to look black?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

4 aught steel wool or 0000 steel wool best way to finish stains before you gloss em. even gloss finishes, one coat, rub it down, another coat, ETC...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hybridtuner said:


> I got the glass in today for the top. It looks awesome. I will post up some pics as soon as I can. I am not sure if you will be able to see the beveled glass or not.
> 
> Still working on the stain. I cant get it dark enough Anyone have any tips for getting ebony stain to look black?


more coats, one coat, 0000 it, another, let it sit for a while, just dont let it dry. after 3 or 4 coats, it should get close to black as possible... ebony stains are a pain like that though.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic - 10/10. I cant wait to see some pictures of it when it is FULL!


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2004)

Great work


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Darb85 said:


> more coats, one coat, 0000 it, another, let it sit for a while, just dont let it dry. after 3 or 4 coats, it should get close to black as possible... ebony stains are a pain like that though.


After you wipe the stain off are you letting it completely dry then 0000 it?

Thanks for the advice!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

All I can say is, great work. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the finished project. If you wouldn't mind, could you either post or drop me a pm of what I would need to get in order to put similar lighting in my cabinet? TIA:ss


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

neoflex said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished project. If you wouldn't mind, could you either post or drop me a pm of what I would need to get in order to put similar lighting in my cabinet? TIA:ss


Everything you need for the lighting you can get right here http://www.superbrightleds.com/ I added some of my own wiring and custom mounting to get what I have but the circuit boards and power supply are there. The rest is just me being anal in the way they are wired so that the wiring is all stealth. even when the drawer and shelves are pulled out. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions I will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Well,

I ditched the Ebony stain (I just could not get it black enough)and went with a bit different approach.

I was going for the black modern look, like you see a lot of furniture made in now a days. I tried a couple of different combos of stains to try different looks but just could not get anything I was truly happy with. I ended up with a black paint. I know...sounds weird for a humi...but if you could see it in person..... It looks good IMO. It is a special black paint that soaks into the wood and still shows off the grains. We got most of it painted this weekend but had a few run spots that have to be redone. Hopefully I will get the last coats on tomorrow night and start putting everything together on Tues.

The door glass comes back from being tempered tomorrow.

I started building a tray for the controller I found for the fans. (hope to get pics of that up soon) I made the cutouts for the fans and got them mounted. I have to get them wired up and the fan controller box finished. As soon as the paint is done I will start wiring everything up and take some more pics.:tu

SOOOOOOOO close! Damn this waiting for paint to dry crap is killing me!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work so far. When i read that you are just painting it black my jaw dropped because you spent so much time making it out of actual wood rather than some POS wood. But when I read further that it still shows off the grain my jaw returned to normal. This project looks great, keep up the great work!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great project Andrew! I which I had access to a shop like yours!

Can't wait to see the finished cabinet!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well Done.
The led really make it a stand out.
As it comes together I like it more and more
Tom


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> Great work so far. When i read that you are just painting it black my jaw dropped because you spent so much time making it out of actual wood rather than some POS wood. But when I read further that it still shows off the grain my jaw returned to normal. This project looks great, keep up the great work!


Yea I know what you mean. I never thought that paint would give me the look that I wanted so I never looked at any painting options. I was getting so frustrated with the stain cause I just could not get it to look like I wanted. I spent 2 weeks staining test pieces trying to get it right. I did not want to paint it and cover up the grain. I saw the black paint @ Home Depot and it had a picture of an entertainment center on the front of it that seemed to have the look I wanted. It was too hard to tell from the pic if it showed the grain or not so I just said what the hey and bought it. I took a test piece and started to lay a coat down. As you lay it it does not show the grain too much and there are brush strokes in it. My first thought was...no way is this crap going to go on my humi. I let it set for 30 minutes and wal lah...it was like magic...all the brush strokes were gone and the grain popped right out. I must say I was really shocked and pleased.

All in all I am really happy with the way it is all coming out. For my first humi and my first piece of furniture for that matter I could not have asked for it to go better. I just need to quit adding things to it and maybe I will finally get it done

Thanks for all the support from everyone!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

ca21455 said:


> Great project Andrew! I which I had access to a shop like yours!
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished cabinet!


Thanks but the shop is really nothing special. I just have everything on wheels in my garage so it makes storage easy. It sucks when I go to work on my cars. Everything has to get moved and blown out so all the automotive tools can come out without getting covered in dust. I am hoping to move to North Carolina soon and I can finally buy another house. Then I can build my shop the way I want it.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

*Its done, its done, its finally done!!!!!!
OMG I can't believe it.
I hope everyone likes it. All feedback welcome!!:ss

*


























[[URL="http://drew.phearable.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/6.jpg/img%5D"]http://drew.phearable.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/6.jpg/img][/URL][/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Red][SIZE=6][SIZE=3][COLOR=Blue][COLOR=Black][SIZE=1][IMG]http://imagestore.puff.com/2008/10/02/p_1923596_4.jpg


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, beautiful job! The lighting is perfect! :tu


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

That turned out amazing! I'm going to have to give that a shot one of these days.

I love how you setup the LED lighting in it. Really clean looking.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Simply gorgeous. :tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is a couple of more pics.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Excellent job, she's a beaut! :tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Phidelt076 said:


> That turned out amazing! I'm going to have to give that a shot one of these days.
> 
> I love how you setup the LED lighting in it. Really clean looking.


Thank you very much.
I love the fact that the LED lights don't produce any heat and no UV rays so i don't have to worry about leaving them on for a long period of time. Like if I am entertaining or something, and they are not that expensive either.:tu


----------



## cubanoslibres (Sep 16, 2008)

dang, that is really nice. 
good work sir:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one hell of a nice cabinet. Now comes the fun part, filling it up. I am sure that cabinet will bring you years of joy.:tu


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is one of the nicest cab-humi's I have seen. Great job!!! I wish I had that ability. The lighting is a classy touch.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, That is on good looking humi ,you should be proud of that work:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the support! 

I am letting it all air out for a while before I start seasoning it.
I have a Cigar Oasis that will go in the little tray mounted to the back wall at the top and a plexi tray in the bottom that will hold some heartfelt beads. I hope the humidity will stable nicely with everything. 

I still have to put the gasket around the doors to seal it up real good but I already get the wooshing sound when I shut the doors. Even without the seal it seems to be pretty air tight.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

You sir, are my new hero


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

VERY NICE!! :tu

Have you considered making a matching base? It would elevate the humi and proivde room for something like wine or accessories. It would be a great set.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done ! That is a beautiful humidor, I'm sure you'll enjoy it for years.


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow! That looks really nice. Great job!


----------



## Dino1450 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent job! looks great with that lighting ............So.......when can I get mine?


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome bro! looks cool with the lights!Well done. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent! Very nice work. Enjoy filling and using it!


----------



## BroncoHorvath (Aug 7, 2008)

Smoking:tu

Very nice work....

What do you figure it cost you in materials and how many hours were spent building it?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks great! Good use of LEDs. A man after my own heart, I will be updating my humi project soon... like a couple days as I am finishing up with the LED portion!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW:tu:tu


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

This cabinet is a work of art. Congratulations ! I like the black paint finish with the gun metal knobs.

Question, what did you do to ensure a hermetic seal on those doors? Did you get a chance to test it yet? 

Jorge


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> VERY NICE!! :tu
> 
> Have you considered making a matching base? It would elevate the humi and proivde room for something like wine or accessories. It would be a great set.


Actually I did think about it a few times but then I cut the top glass in it. If I put a base on it..in order to get any kind of real room out of it I think it will be too high to really see in it. I am about 5/8 so the top of it sits just above my waist. Perfect to have good view in the top and great access to the top tray. I have put some serious thought in to making a small topper with an extended back on it. It would allow me to do something cool up top and add thermoelectric coolers to the back.

I have kinda really decide not to do anything else to it because I am going to put it up for sale.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Dino1450 said:


> Excellent job! looks great with that lighting ............So.......when can I get mine?


You can actually purchase it whenever you want. I am going to put it up for sale. I already have a ton of ideas for my next one but I need to sell this one first.:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

BroncoHorvath said:


> Smoking:tu
> 
> Very nice work....
> 
> What do you figure it cost you in materials and how many hours were spent building it?


I am not really sure. I have saved all the receipts from it but have not added them up. I am kinda scared to add them but I am going to have to cause I am going to try and sell it.

As for the hours A LOT! 
Not really sure how many but there were also a lot of hours put into planning and research. I spent a good bit of time while I was working on it sitting, smoking, and staring at it trying to come up with the next great idea and trying to figure out how I was going to do things.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> Looks great! Good use of LEDs. A man after my own heart, I will be updating my humi project soon... like a couple days as I am finishing up with the LED portion!


Do you have a thread for it?


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> This cabinet is a work of art. Congratulations ! I like the black paint finish with the gun metal knobs.
> 
> Question, what did you do to ensure a hermetic seal on those doors? Did you get a chance to test it yet?
> 
> Jorge


I actually have some rubber molding that I am going to put on it this weekend. I have been leaving the doors cracked open and the fans running non stop instead of on the timer. I wanted to let it get good and aired out before I closed it up and started seasoning it. I dont want any funky construction odors in there damaging my collection!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the support and the questions.

Please keep any questions coming. It keeps the creative juices flowing:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job! No how much did you say you were selling it for?:ss


----------



## Dino1450 (Jul 19, 2008)

This maybe a dumb question but does the top drawer also hold loose sticks under the tray? How many singles would you guess this holds?


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Dino1450 said:


> This maybe a dumb question but does the top drawer also hold loose sticks under the tray? How many singles would you guess this holds?


Not a dumb question at all. You are correct the top drawer does hold loose sticks under the tray.

The drawer and the tray are the same size and both are divided into 3rds. Each section will hold 9-60 ring gauge side by side and 2 deep, as well as 2 more perpindicular to the others and 2 deep as well. So even if you had ring gauge of 60 and length of 7" you could hold 23 in each section for a total of 138 sticks.

Given the average size of smokes you could hold about 138+ sticks in the top drawer:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> Great job! No how much did you say you were selling it for?:ss


I have not put a price on it yet. I still have to add everything up and see how much I have in it. It will definitely be over $1K but not sure exactly how much.

It is 3/4" red oak shell
3/4" spanish cedar inside
138+ loose sticks in the top
3-5 open boxes per shelf = 6-10 boxes between the 2 shelves
It will also hold 3-5 closed boxes under the bottom shelf.
All shelves and the drawer are on full extension ball bearing slides. 
All LED lighting has concealed wiring
4 40MM fans in the top blowing down to the bottom controlled by a 7 day 7 event digital timer that pulls out on a slide from the bottom 
Plexi tray in bottom that will hold Humi Beads
Tray mounted to back wall that holds a Cigar Oasis
All switches and wiring contained within unit (just plug it in to one outlet)
Top glass is 1/4" tempered, beveled 
Door glass is 1/8" tempered
Doors include rare earth magnets to ensure doors stay closed when not locked-doors also have key lock:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.
Kerri and I checked out all your pics and we BOTH loved it. :tu
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Top notch! That thing is just beautiful and a lot nicer than most cabs on the market. Great job!:tu


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow!! Very Nice Job!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You my friend are an artist


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> You my friend are an artist


Thank you very much!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

*Update:
*
I got my Heartfelt beads in. Great company and super fast shipping:tu

I just put the seals on it tonight and I will be starting the seasoning process. I will keep everyone updated on how everything works out.


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy cow that is beautiful! I wish I had some woodworking skills to take something like this on.

Congrats on building a gorgeous humi!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Not considering an active humidification device?


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Lorglath said:


> Not considering an active humidification device?


Yea I have a Cigar Oasis in there also:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy smack! That thing looks great!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

KASR said:


> Holy smack! That thing looks great!


Thank you very much!

*Update:*
I have the Cigar Oasis set @75% and running strong. I have 2 pounds of beads in the bottom @70%. Everything is sealed up good and the humidity is steady rising. I have been running it since last Thursday with the fans on constant, Cigar Oasis, and the 2 pounds of beads. I also put 2 little bowls of distilled in there. I have opened it a few times to change some things around with the seals and to add water to the beads. The humidity started @ 55% and is now up to 65%.

Whenever I open the door for a minute or 2 it drops to about 56% then when I close it up it takes about 5 minutes to get back to 64%.

Since it is 3/4 Spanish Cedar and about 8 cubic ft it is going to take a little bit to get all that SC to soak up the moisture. All in all I would say it is doing pretty goo so far.


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

I put a empty box inside it today just to see what it is going to look like with a box on display.

Let me know what everyone thinks!:ss


















All feedback is welcome:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Humi is sitting @ 71% today:tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I showed my stepfather who has been a furniture repair man for 30 years and he loved reading this thread. You built an amazing piece of furniture, art and humidor there. Congrats and enjoy. I cant wait to see it filled.


----------



## stacksboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Very, very well done...my brother, who turned me on to this site, has similar talents. I'm gonna see if I can get a Christmas present outta him!


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful Cabinet my friend. You really put your heart into it. Thanks for letting us live vicariously through you. The pictures are great and the person who buys it will truly be lucky to have a piece of furniture like that.
Well done:tu


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Beautiful Cabinet my friend. You really put your heart into it. Thanks for letting us live vicariously through you. The pictures are great and the person who buys it will truly be lucky to have a piece of furniture like that.
Well done:tu

Very, very well done...my brother, who turned me on to this site, has similar talents. I'm gonna see if I can get a Christmas present outta him!

I showed my stepfather who has been a furniture repair man for 30 years and he loved reading this thread. You built an amazing piece of furniture, art and humidor there. Congrats and enjoy. I cant wait to see it filled.

Thank you all for the comments. It was alot of fun building it and going to be even more fun filling it

It is taking a long time to get all that 3/4 cedar to soak in the humidity but it is sitting 72% today and has been for the last 2 days. It dropped to 68% 2 days ago so I checked the Oasis and it was bone dry on top. This thing is soaking up some moisture fast. as soon as I get it stable I will start filling it up. Then I will post it up for sale:tu


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Kneo said:


> Very nice. I wish I had the skills to do something like this.


Ditto!


----------



## Hybridtuner (Sep 1, 2008)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Ditto!


Thank you!

I got the humi stable and partially stocked it this weekend. I hope to have some pictures up in the next few days:ss


----------

